# Never making a joke again



## newmommy23

Edit: Holy crap seriously.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI1108.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 38









DSCI1126.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 43


----------



## vinteenage

If it's any consolation, Finn pulls himself up to standing too! The only thing he's missing is crawling (though Im betting, two weeks and he'll be doing it).

Go Molly, go!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava wa doing all of that at 7 months too! Luckily she's a good sleeper, do you put her down to sleep when she's fully awake? I wait until Ava is pretty tired and once her head hits the matress she's out lol. x


----------



## Leah_xx

Awe thats awesome keegan
Gracelynn isnt crawling yet but she sure is standing up on her own and sitting and that


----------



## newmommy23

she's like, unconcious on me, and the second I put her down she wakes up!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn did that for a while Keegan, though not the crawling aspect. We just had to do CC crying. Thankfully, it worked.


----------



## Hotbump

I have a lazy baby :rofl:


----------



## 17thy

Emerald is gonna be 7 months on June 9th and sits up totally, can get herself on her belly from sitting position, crawl, stand up on things, she literally runs in her walker. She says Mama, Baba, Dada, Lala. She's almost totally on a sippy cup because she hates her bottle. Has been holding her sippy cup/bottle since 3 months. Rolls of course. Climbs over pillows and blankets and stuff. She was playing with the xbox controller the other day and then looking at the TV to see what it was doing I was like O.O omg wtf how does she know that makes the tv do stuff?


And newmommy23 I know what you mean about the sleeping thing, and changing her! She rolls over on her tummy the instant I lay her down and was literally going in circles around her crib earlier.


----------



## bbyno1

Aww she is clever!
Aliyah seems quite forward for her age too.
Think she will be walking soon!


----------



## annawrigley

Noah riverdances


----------



## RachelRae

Jaxon does all that too! To put him to sleep I was swaddle him still, sleeps like a baby and they don't get to really move a lot. Works for me. :flower:

xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Ari did that for awhile when she first started to crawl but now she just flips on to her tummy, rubs her face into the mattress, turns her face to the side, and passes out, lol. It will probably just take some time for her to know that she still needs to sleep even though she can move, she's probably just excited that she can move at all, lol.

Go Molly!!


----------



## smatheson

annawrigley said:


> Noah riverdances

:haha:


----------



## 112110

You all have such smart babies! :shock:


----------



## sarah0108

Max was like that by 7 months too hun :thumbup: He can walk already :wacko:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Noah riverdances

I think when Noah slept over he must have taught Esmee some of his dancing skills, as she's started spinning on her head this week.xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Yawn, your baby is not a 'superbaby'


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik just started walking and she is a busy busy girl.
I put Lyrik in her crib and I let her play if she wants to. She eventually will go to sleep when she is tired


----------



## samface182

aiden taught me how to play chess the other day!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Noah riverdances
> 
> I think when Noah slept over he must have taught Esmee some of his dancing skills, as she's started spinning on her head this week.xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

:saywhat:


----------



## _laura

There was a 6 month old on the news that can walk. That's a superbaby.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Meh Rory is nearly 8 months and still wont sit up...yours is clearly superior. :sleep:
Doesn't matter anyway, because Rory already has a place to study astrophysics at Cambridge SO :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl: what is going on in this thread?


----------



## AriannasMama

Don't think she really meant this thread as bragging in a rude way....:shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Me either, Cari. Keegan's never come off as braggy, ever. I more so think she was looking for confirmation that Molly was in "normal" rang, and expressing how bittersweet babies getting older can be!

Really girls, I think we're starting some unnecessary drama. :winkwink:


----------



## smatheson

^ Agree

Every baby develops at different rates


----------



## x__amour

I don't think Keegan was bragging at all. There's nothing wrong with being a proud mother. She wasn't trying to make anyone feel bad. Well done Mollymaia. :flow:


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah but I also highly doubt she's 'worried' about it. Anyway its not the OP that bothered me its the comments that always follow, these threads always turn into a competition and its pointless and stupid


----------



## 17thy

annawrigley said:


> Yeah but I also highly doubt she's 'worried' about it. Anyway its not the OP that bothered me its the comments that always follow, these threads always turn into a competition and its pointless and stupid

Just because people are saying the milestones that their baby has accomplished does NOT mean that they are competing. Every baby is different, and they will be advanced in some areas, and not in others. I don't think it was a rude thread at all, until everyone MADE it rude. :growlmad:


----------



## leoniebabey

She may have not meant it rude but the way it was worded, all these threads are a sort of, oh my baby is clearly better! Babies develop at diferent times shes not a superbaby, there is no such a thing! Im not usualy one to start drama but mutant superbaby ? Come of it and tbf the only people starting drama is people moaning! Just comment saying oh how wonderful and move on jeez


----------



## annawrigley

17thy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but I also highly doubt she's 'worried' about it. Anyway its not the OP that bothered me its the comments that always follow, these threads always turn into a competition and its pointless and stupid
> 
> Just because people are saying the milestones that their baby has accomplished does NOT mean that they are competing. Every baby is different, and they will be advanced in some areas, and not in others. I don't think it was a rude thread at all, until everyone MADE it rude. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Well when someone posts a thread saying what their baby is doing my first thought is not to post a massive list of things my LO does and the ages at which they did them from. As you said all babies are different, and they are all gonna do these things eventually so why does it matter. Its not like its a personal reflection on you as a parent that your kid does these things earlier than others. It doesnt make you a better parent, and it doesnt make them a better baby


----------



## smatheson

annawrigley said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but I also highly doubt she's 'worried' about it. Anyway its not the OP that bothered me its the comments that always follow, these threads always turn into a competition and its pointless and stupid
> 
> Just because people are saying the milestones that their baby has accomplished does NOT mean that they are competing. Every baby is different, and they will be advanced in some areas, and not in others. I don't think it was a rude thread at all, until everyone MADE it rude. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well when someone posts a thread saying what their baby is doing my first thought is not to post a massive list of things my LO does and the ages at which they did them from. As you said all babies are different, and they are all gonna do these things eventually so why does it matter. Its not like its a personal reflection on you as a parent that your kid does these things earlier than others. It doesnt make you a better parent, and it doesnt make them a better babyClick to expand...

^ Agree. It does seem like a competition.....


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but I also highly doubt she's 'worried' about it. Anyway its not the OP that bothered me its the comments that always follow, these threads always turn into a competition and its pointless and stupid
> 
> Just because people are saying the milestones that their baby has accomplished does NOT mean that they are competing. Every baby is different, and they will be advanced in some areas, and not in others. I don't think it was a rude thread at all, until everyone MADE it rude. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well when someone posts a thread saying what their baby is doing my first thought is not to post a massive list of things my LO does and the ages at which they did them from. As you said all babies are different, and they are all gonna do these things eventually so why does it matter. Its not like its a personal reflection on you as a parent that your kid does these things earlier than others. It doesnt make you a better parent, and it doesnt make them a better babyClick to expand...

I agree on this Anna, I just don't think Keegan meant it in that way, that just isn't her personality. 

GTG though, Arianna is running around doing back flips off walls now and speaking in tongues.



JK :haha:


----------



## lily123

I agree, definitely don't think Keegan meant it in that way, but these threads can get so competative and it really irks me.
x


----------



## Marzipan_girl

It's one thing to post a thread like, "LO is now crawling!!! I'm so excited/proud!" and another to post a thread like "LO is only x months old and can already do the tango, so must be a mutant superbaby!" Superbaby suggesting that hers is betters than ours who haven't done things as early?


----------



## amygwen

annawrigley said:


> noah riverdances



LOL


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> Noah riverdances

LOL. Oh Anna, you crack me up. I have images of Noah river dancing now! :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Noah riverdances
> 
> LOL. Oh Anna, you crack me up. I have images of Noah river dancing now! :rofl:Click to expand...

Meeee tooooooooooooo!!! :rofl:


----------



## sarahxx

my niece was doing all of that by the same age, and she didn't walk until a few days before her first birthday so don't worry you might have ages yet  xx


----------



## 112110

:dohh:


----------



## 17thy

God this is the most uptight forum.


----------



## amygwen

17thy said:


> God this is the most uptight forum.

If you hate the forum so much than why post on here?


----------



## 17thy

amygwen said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> God this is the most uptight forum.
> 
> If you hate the forum so much than why post on here?Click to expand...

I never said I hated it, its just that you guys get really uptight really fast.


----------



## comfort

newmommy23 said:


> I feel like for some reason Mollymaia is way too advanced. She's kinda creeping me out....she isn't 7 months yet but she crawls fully, stands up...sits...she's starting to try to get her balance.....I'm afraid she's going to walk! I wish she'd slow down :((((
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Any moms of crawlers/standers...how do you make your baby sleep? My daughter just starts crawling the second she touches her bed >.<

be proud of your baby! go baby go!


----------



## Avie27

WOW...some people on here are like the biggest uptight people I have ever seen...and yes...this is my first post!! BWHAHAH!!


----------



## x__amour

... The fuck? :|


----------



## 112110

Why don't we just make a new thread where everyone can tell us how uptight we are so this thread can get back on track ;)


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> Why don't we just make a new thread where everyone can tell us how uptight we are so this thread can get back on track ;)

Lyz, I https://i56.tinypic.com/4zub1x.jpg you. That's all. :hugs2:


----------



## Avie27

112110 said:


> Why don't we just make a new thread where everyone can tell us how uptight we are so this thread can get back on track ;)

That would be awesome..you wanna head that up there chief?:baby:


----------



## AriannasMama

:wacko: No one is uptight on here, people have just been such bitches lately, my God. Some of yall need to grow up...


----------



## newmommy23

I joke a lot....not even trying to make the rudefest go on jeez....simmer down ladies....just scary when they grow up so fast.....


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Why don't we just make a new thread where everyone can tell us how uptight we are so this thread can get back on track ;)
> 
> Lyz, I https://i56.tinypic.com/4zub1x.jpg you. That's all. :hugs2:Click to expand...

Shannon, you know I <3 you too :blush: :hugs:



Avie27 said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Why don't we just make a new thread where everyone can tell us how uptight we are so this thread can get back on track ;)
> 
> That would be awesome..you wanna head that up there chief?:baby:Click to expand...

I think you should have the honors! Your first thread should be a goodie. :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am dying of laughter!


----------



## Olly

Wow, sharing milestones isn't competing. Being proud of your kid doesn't mean you think everyone else has stupid kids. And yes, once they start moving and shaking sometimes it is scary! 

-facepalm-


----------



## AriannasMama

newmommy23 said:


> I joke a lot....not even trying to make the rudefest go on jeez....simmer down ladies....just scary when they grow up so fast.....

Right? Why would you call Molly a super mutant baby or whatever and be totally serious about it :haha:. 

I don't feel like you should have to tip toe around other people and not be proud of what your baby can do just because someone elses baby may not be at that stage yet (which is TOTALLY fine, no baby is the same!). Unless you are like "haha your baby cant do ____ and mine can" why is it wrong :shrug:


----------



## 112110

newmommy23 said:


> I joke a lot....not even trying to make the rudefest go on jeez....simmer down ladies....just scary when they grow up so fast.....

We know, and I agree! :hugs:

.................
Brayden can walk on his hands, backwards, with one eye closed, while reading a novel. :coffee:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Cari said it well! Everyone always gets so silly on here.


----------



## ashleyroseeee

The last two posters pretty much said it all. You have to be pretty damn sensetive to take this as competing.

edit: Meaning Olly and AriannasMama


----------



## ashleyroseeee

Whoops how do I edit my posts? Should've checked for another page before I posted haha


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Go to the post and there should be a edit button by the quote button.


----------



## ashleyroseeee

thanks :) For some reason it wasn't showing up before.


----------



## AriannasMama

To me getting mad/jealous/hurt/whatever about somebody posting something about what their LO did is like being mad that your LO can't do it yet. Who cares if they can't? You should be happy with whatever cute thing they can do regardless of if they are on schedule or not.


----------



## AriannasMama

Basically, be happy with your LO whether they are just sucking on their own toes or quoting shakespear!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

AriannasMama said:


> Basically, be happy with your LO whether they are just sucking on their own toes or quoting shakespear!

hahaha:happydance:

I agree, Everyone should be amazed with the baby/toddler no matter what they are doing.


----------



## fantastica

I think the problem was saying 'mutant superbaby', if she'd just said what her LO was doing,don't think any one would've minded. Well done to your LO, I can't compare as I can't actually remember when Jacob started doing anything!


----------



## annawrigley

Avie27 said:


> WOW...some people on here are like the biggest uptight people I have ever seen...and yes...this is my first post!! BWHAHAH!!

You clearly don't know how hilarious we are yet then


----------



## newmommy23

can I just delete the thread? My life sucks enough I don't need this bullshit too.


----------



## 112110

awh :hugs:
Ask an admin to close it.


----------



## fantastica

I don't think anyone is actually on at you hun, it was more a couple of the posts that followed, there's nothing wrong with being proud, but sometimes it's how it's worded!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah doesn't go to a nursery but i will tell you my personal experience.
So,Aliyah was a very unsociable baby. She hated people looking at her,let alone talking to her. She would scream her head off each time. This uncluded with mine and OH's family even. She wouldn't be held by anyone and just hated being around people in general.

I decided to take her to my local baby group. The 1st week didn't go so well but that week i started seeing a little improvment with her around my family and other babies she would see in the street. Anyway i have kept baby group up,and still go and now Aliyah LOVES people. Loves being in a room full of them,loves everyone talking to her in the street,smiles at everyone and doesn't mind being passed to other people (only for a minute though!) but still such a massive improvment. Im not saying by far that babies who don't go to these things are unsociable but i do thank baby group for this massive change in Aliyah


----------



## annawrigley

bbyno1 said:


> Aliyah doesn't go to a nursery but i will tell you my personal experience.
> So,Aliyah was a very unsociable baby. She hated people looking at her,let alone talking to her. She would scream her head off each time. This uncluded with mine and OH's family even. She wouldn't be held by anyone and just hated being around people in general.
> 
> I decided to take her to my local baby group. The 1st week didn't go so well but that week i started seeing a little improvment with her around my family and other babies she would see in the street. Anyway i have kept baby group up,and still go and now Aliyah LOVES people. Loves being in a room full of them,loves everyone talking to her in the street,smiles at everyone and doesn't mind being passed to other people (only for a minute though!) but still such a massive improvment. Im not saying by far that babies who don't go to these things are unsociable but i do thank baby group for this massive change in Aliyah

Wrong thread much :haha:


----------



## 112110

annawrigley said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Aliyah doesn't go to a nursery but i will tell you my personal experience.
> So,Aliyah was a very unsociable baby. She hated people looking at her,let alone talking to her. She would scream her head off each time. This uncluded with mine and OH's family even. She wouldn't be held by anyone and just hated being around people in general.
> 
> I decided to take her to my local baby group. The 1st week didn't go so well but that week i started seeing a little improvment with her around my family and other babies she would see in the street. Anyway i have kept baby group up,and still go and now Aliyah LOVES people. Loves being in a room full of them,loves everyone talking to her in the street,smiles at everyone and doesn't mind being passed to other people (only for a minute though!) but still such a massive improvment. Im not saying by far that babies who don't go to these things are unsociable but i do thank baby group for this massive change in Aliyah
> 
> Wrong thread much :haha:Click to expand...

Okay good not just me that thought that, I was like :saywhat: thought I was losing my mind.
:thumbup:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

112110 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Aliyah doesn't go to a nursery but i will tell you my personal experience.
> So,Aliyah was a very unsociable baby. She hated people looking at her,let alone talking to her. She would scream her head off each time. This uncluded with mine and OH's family even. She wouldn't be held by anyone and just hated being around people in general.
> 
> I decided to take her to my local baby group. The 1st week didn't go so well but that week i started seeing a little improvment with her around my family and other babies she would see in the street. Anyway i have kept baby group up,and still go and now Aliyah LOVES people. Loves being in a room full of them,loves everyone talking to her in the street,smiles at everyone and doesn't mind being passed to other people (only for a minute though!) but still such a massive improvment. Im not saying by far that babies who don't go to these things are unsociable but i do thank baby group for this massive change in Aliyah
> 
> Wrong thread much :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay good not just me that thought that, I was like :saywhat: thought I was losing my mind.
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## lily123

Keegan i'm pretty sure no-one was targeting anything at you :) I'm just oggling at all these newbies calling people uptight :| or... was that on the other thread too? :lol:


----------



## RachelRae

Marzipan_girl said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Aliyah doesn't go to a nursery but i will tell you my personal experience.
> So,Aliyah was a very unsociable baby. She hated people looking at her,let alone talking to her. She would scream her head off each time. This uncluded with mine and OH's family even. She wouldn't be held by anyone and just hated being around people in general.
> 
> I decided to take her to my local baby group. The 1st week didn't go so well but that week i started seeing a little improvment with her around my family and other babies she would see in the street. Anyway i have kept baby group up,and still go and now Aliyah LOVES people. Loves being in a room full of them,loves everyone talking to her in the street,smiles at everyone and doesn't mind being passed to other people (only for a minute though!) but still such a massive improvment. Im not saying by far that babies who don't go to these things are unsociable but i do thank baby group for this massive change in Aliyah
> 
> Wrong thread much :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay good not just me that thought that, I was like :saywhat: thought I was losing my mind.
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I was thinking the exact same thing! haha!, :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Oh god,now it all makes sence.
In the propa thread i posted it then it dissapeard,and here is where it went:rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: keegan


----------



## QuintinsMommy

newmommy23 said:


> can I just delete the thread? My life sucks enough I don't need this bullshit too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: they are just being silly.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

